# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Тест самозащиты антивирусов на платформе x64 (январь 2011)

## CyberWriter

Зачастую вредоносные программы содержат в себе функции, предназначенные для подавления или нарушения работы антивирусной защиты системы. В таких условиях современные антивирусные продукты должны уметь надежно себя защищать, т.е. обладать самозащитой. Это позволяет им выстоять в случае наиболее сложных атак, когда вредоносная программа пытается различными методами нарушить их работу, и далее удалить инфекцию штатными средствами.

В данном тесте изучались возможности самозащиты комплексных антивирусных продуктов класса Internet Security от возможных атак. Тест впервые проводился на операционной системе *Windows 7 x64*. Как и ранее все проверки проводились с правами локального администратора на следующих уровнях:

Изменение разрешений на доступ к файлам и ключам реестра.Модификация/удаление модулей.Удаление антивирусных баз.Модификация/удаление значимых ключей реестра.Завершение процессов.Модификация процессов/кода.Выгрузка драйверов.Дополнительно мы проанализировали разницу в самозащите антивирусов на операционной системе Windows 7 x86 и x64, используя для этого данные прошлого теста от сентября 2010 года.

Методология проведения теста »
Анализ результатов теста самозащиты и награды »

*Краткое содержание:*

 - Введение
 - Проверка самозащиты антивирусов
 - Итоговые результаты теста и награды
 - Сравнение уровня самозащиты на Windows 7 x64 и x86
 - Комментарии партнеров Anti-Malware.ru



*Основные* *результаты тестирования*

*
Platinum Self-Protection Award*
Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 (100%)

*
Gold Self-Protection Award*ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite 2010 (97%)
Dr.Web Security Space 6.0 (94%)
Comodo Internet Security 5.0  (92%)
Outpost Security Suite Pro 2010 (7,0) (92%)
Norton Internet Security 2011 (91%)
BitDefender Internet Security 2011 (89%)
Trend Micro Titanium Internet Security 2011 (86%)
Avast! Internet Security 5 (83%)

*
Silver Self-Protection Award*AVG Internet Security 2011 (77%)
G DATA Internet Security 2011 (73%)
Avira Premium Security Suite 10.0 (67%)
McAfee Internet Security 2011 (65 %)
Panda Internet Security 2011 (65%)
F-Secure Internet Security 2011 (64%)

*
Bronze Self-Protection Award*Eset Smart Security 4.2 (59%)
PC Tools Internet Security 2011 (59%)
Emsisoft Anti-Malware 5.0 (52%)
VBA32 Personal 3.12 (45%)

*Тест провален*Microsoft Security Essentials 1.0 (30%)


Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

